# Stride Rite sizing ?



## Sharona Fontaine (Feb 1, 2005)

I used the Stride Rite E-fit chart on their website, and my son's foot measures an 8 1/2. This is such a larger size than he wears in other brands (See Kai Run size 7, Preschoolians size 23, New Balance size 6 1/2). I am just wondering if I should trust the chart because I don't want to buy shoes from ebay only to find them huge. So, would you consider their size chart to be accurate based on your experience? Thanks!


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

My daughter has a pair of 7.5 XW from stride rite and they are the exact same size as her size 8 see kai runs.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

if you go in the store they will size his foot and make sure it's done correctly. It is possible he wiggled or was leaning forward and that can mess up the sizing


----------



## naismama (Oct 28, 2005)

In my experience, Stride Rite has always measured my dd BIG. They measure her at a 7.5 when she wears 6.5 in everything else.


----------



## Hippiemommie (Jul 3, 2005)

I agree with the previous poster. My son is in 8.5w stride rites but when we get other shoes he is in a 7 or 7.5. Take your child to the store to be fitted and I would suggest trying on each brand of shoes as they all fit differently.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I ordered some Stride Rite's online but before I did I took him into the store and they measured him and then I ordered. I suggest doing that just to make sure.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree w/ one of the pp. Measure him at a local stride rite. they do it all the time.


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

My ds wears a 7.5W in Stride Rite and a 7 in SKR.

As an FYI, when I oh-so-carefully did the printable online measuring, I got a different result for width than they did in the store. It was a good thing I took him in, since he really did need a wide.


----------

